# Vape Club - New Eliquid range - Nom Du Plume



## VapeGrrl (10/9/15)

VapeClub is super excited to announce a new e liquid range - Nom Du Plume and to celebrate we are giving away 2 bottles of this awesome range!

For the give away we will have a guessing competition.
I will post a picture. The first two people to guess correctly how many NDP bottles are on the stand wins and gets to pick a flavour. To make it fair a person can also only win one bottle of liquid!

Theses are the flavours:

*No1
Crème à la vanille tarte*

Our Creamy custard tart is a must try for any vaper. Subtle hints of nutmeg and cream rounds this custard off.

*No2
Citron luxuriante*

Lemon lush is the translation. The zest of lemon accompanied sugar, cream and hints of fruits coming through make this pie yummy.

*No3
Biscuits danois cannelle*

Danish cinnamon biscuit with twirl of Bavarian cream

*No4
Bleuet crumble*

A blueberry based custard crumble treat. Sure to leave your mouth watering for more.

Here is the picture



Good luck every one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dr Phil (10/9/15)

I see 6 on each row so 30 total


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (10/9/15)

24

Edit* Oh an congratulations on the launch!


----------



## JacoV (10/9/15)

i will also for for 24


----------



## Rebel (10/9/15)

28


----------



## Andre (10/9/15)

35


----------



## Andre (10/9/15)

or 30

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TommyL (10/9/15)

25 haha


----------



## Achmat89 (10/9/15)

20 NDP bottles


----------



## Dubz (10/9/15)

40

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola (10/9/15)

40

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola (10/9/15)

Dubz said:


> 40


Damn you @Dubz!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## skola (10/9/15)

Congratulations on the new juice line.. Really loving the growing selection of juices on your site now.. 
Bleuet crumble for the win!!!


----------



## Space_Cowboy (10/9/15)

35

Also - Do these juices contain any alcohol?


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (10/9/15)

Uhh. Not sure if anyone has got it yet?

20 :X


----------



## shaunnadan (10/9/15)

32 bottles of NDP juices on the stand


----------



## Lushen (10/9/15)

24 NDP bottles in the pic.
the last row seems to be Voo Doo Juice bottles from the labels.


----------



## Dubz (10/9/15)

36?


----------



## mohamed (10/9/15)

20 bottles , far left is a different juice line

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeGrrl (10/9/15)

skola said:


> Congratulations on the new juice line.. Really loving the growing selection of juices on your site now..
> Bleuet crumble for the win!!!



Thank you so much, got to say that my favourite is No 2, tastes just like lemony cream biscuits

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (10/9/15)

VapeGrrl said:


> Thank you so much, got to say that my favourite is No 2, tastes just like lemony cream biscuits



Was anyone right?


----------



## VapeGrrl (10/9/15)

Space_Cowboy said:


> 35
> 
> Also - Do these juices contain any alcohol?



No they don't contain any alcohol

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Muammar Williams (10/9/15)

30


----------



## vaporbud77 (10/9/15)

I think it's 21

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Muammar Williams (10/9/15)

maybe 35 actually lol


----------



## Dubz (10/9/15)

32?


----------



## Matt (10/9/15)

Congrats they look great.

28 bottles.


----------



## ConradS (10/9/15)

32 I think


----------



## VapeSnow (10/9/15)

17


----------



## BumbleBee (10/9/15)

@VapeGrrl I took #3 and #4 at the vape meet, they are oh so good, now reading the descriptions and kicking myself for not grabbing #2, I got mixed up with the numbers, #2 was the one I tried on friday night. 

Not complaining at all, loving the ones I got


----------



## BumbleBee (10/9/15)

My guess is there are 20 bottles on the shelf

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Achmat89 (10/9/15)

BumbleBee said:


> @VapeGrrl I took #3 and #4 at the vape meet, they are oh so good, now reading the descriptions and kicking myself for not grabbing #2, I got mixed up with the numbers, #2 was the one I tried on friday night.
> 
> Not complaining at all, loving the ones I got



Take a guess how many bottles and then when you win you can get #2


----------



## capetocuba (10/9/15)

In the 4 rows there are 32 plus 2 on the left.


----------



## BumbleBee (10/9/15)

Achmat89 said:


> Take a guess how many bottles and then when you win you can get #2


Yeah man, that #2 is really good. #3 was a nice surprise though, at first just another cinnamon cookie but something magical happened to this one, overnight it developed a nice rich sweet sugar icing and it just keeps getting better


----------



## Pixstar (10/9/15)

28....Love the labelling, nice. Congrats.


----------



## Achmat89 (10/9/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Yeah man, that #2 is really good. #3 was a nice surprise though, at first just another cinnamon cookie but something magical happened to this one, overnight it developed a nice rich sweet sugar icing and it just keeps getting better



If i don't win I'm still going to order, these juices sound amazing and now you're basically confirming it's worth it.
Thank buddy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## valdero (10/9/15)

25

Sent from my Passport using Tapatalk


----------



## ReeZ (10/9/15)

30


----------



## Alex (10/9/15)

29.5

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (10/9/15)

36


----------



## Sir Vape (10/9/15)

Mmmm looks like 24


----------



## Kuhlkatz (10/9/15)

It 'looks' like 20, but there is 18.


----------



## TommyL (10/9/15)

16​


----------



## BuzzGlo (10/9/15)

27


----------



## BuzzGlo (10/9/15)

I'm Enjoying the bottle of #1 I picked up at the vape meet, pleasant balance of richness and subtlety. Looking forward to the rest of the range.


----------



## VapeGrrl (10/9/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> I'm Enjoying the bottle of #1 I picked up at the vape meet, pleasant balance of richness and subtlety. Looking forward to the rest of the range.


I am so glad 

The winners will be announced tomorrow

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (10/9/15)




----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (10/9/15)




----------



## VapeGrrl (10/9/15)




----------



## skola (10/9/15)

VapeGrrl said:


>


I'm not sure if this was stated but what PG/VG Ratio is the juice? 
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeGrrl (10/9/15)

The ratio is 40PG/60VG


----------



## skola (10/9/15)

VapeGrrl said:


> The ratio is 40PG/60VG


Thanks  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## element0709 (10/9/15)

16! No.4 is awesome btw. Bought one at the meet


----------



## thekeeperza (11/9/15)

32


----------



## thekeeperza (11/9/15)

Or maybe 40


----------



## BhavZ (11/9/15)

99 bottles of juice on the wall, 99 bottles of juice, take 1 down pass it around, 98 bottles of Juice on the wall

My vote is 26

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## NaZa05 (11/9/15)

My vote is 20


----------



## Dr Phil (11/9/15)

And the winner is


----------



## VapeGrrl (11/9/15)

And the winners will be announced shortly

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BuzzGlo (11/9/15)

i'd better win, I've been chain vaping the nerves away with my bottle of #1 in suspense.


----------



## VapeGrrl (11/9/15)

and the winners are..........



shaunnadan said:


> 32 bottles of NDP juices on the stand





Dubz said:


> 32?



Thank you all who joined in and congratulations on the winners

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Dr Phil (11/9/15)

Well done guys

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (11/9/15)

32? Who would have thunk it 

Congrats guys, you're gonna love these juices

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan (11/9/15)

YAY !!!!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (11/9/15)

Congratulations!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (11/9/15)

Awesomeness! Thanks @VapeGrrl .


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (11/9/15)

Well done guys!
Congrats

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ohmen (11/9/15)

I can't wait to try out the new juice line @VapeGrrl 

It makes me so happy that local juices are popping up all over the place 

Prices are good and most of the juices are of great quality.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (11/9/15)

Great stuff @Dubz and @shaunnadan. Enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nilton (11/9/15)

Im going with 21 visible bottles....


----------



## Alex (11/9/15)

Congrats guys


----------



## BumbleBee (11/9/15)

Nilton said:


> Im going with 21 visible bottles....


I have it on good authority that there are 32 bottles


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (11/9/15)

Boom Boom Pow?


----------



## Silver (11/9/15)

Well done @Dubz and @shaunnadan 
Let us know what you think of the juices

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (11/9/15)

Well done guys


----------



## method1 (11/9/15)

24… 

or.. two dozen


----------



## Philip (11/9/15)

29


----------



## GadgetFreak (12/9/15)

24


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (13/9/15)

Nice VapeClub


----------

